# May Have to Rehome



## Toby&Me (Apr 5, 2018)

I am out of ideas. Sorry in advance for the long post.

I have a 4 1/2 year old unneutered male named Toby. I got him as a puppy. He was very well socialized as a puppy. We play outside everyday 1-3 times. He has endless energy and gets stir crazy when kept inside. I have worked very hard at teaching him manners and tricks, playing games, etc. 

The problem is when my husband and I go away. At first I had a house-sitter (friend) who came over a lot when he was a puppy. She would stay with him. Things went well. She got married and moved away.

Next I put him in a kennel where he would get play time including a pool. He didn't last the week. He barked at people when they went by and wouldn't go back into his kennel after playtime.

At the next kennel I talked to them ahead of time about the situation. They said there was no dog they couldn't handle. This place is big with lots of staff. He lasted the week, but while I was leaving, the manager said don't come back. The staff was afraid to feed him. This place was nice inside with an outdoor run.

Next we took him to a behaviorist that was highly recommended. After months of documenting and filming, it seemed like I was training the people who came over and not the dog. He has a very protective personality. He has growled at people. I've ended up putting him in his crate when people come over. 

I talked to another kennel (indoor/outdoor) about the problem and they said that feeding treats every time they pass by had good results with other dogs with the same problem. I left him for one night. When I picked him up, they said that he had been sick a few times. His lips were cracked and dry. There was plenty of water available.
So I decided to build a kennel at home. It is fenced in with plenty of room to run. The house is two room and one room is heated. There is a covered porch. The water and food containers refill continuously. I installed a bark deterrent. 

We started off slowly. He knows "lets go to the kennel" and will go quite happily. We left him one night. he barked but eventually learned about the bark deterrent. We worked out way up to four nights while still at home. My husband and I left for a week. The neighbor closest to the kennel was happy with the arrangement. When we got home they said that he barked some of the nights and it was louder than before. 

So we checked the bark deterrent and everything seemed to be working. We left him out one night to retest. He was fine until 3:30 am when he barked very loudly apparently to drown out the irritating feedback that comes from the deterrent. 

So here I am. I don't want to rehome him but I will never be able to travel again. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

When my first dog was having meltdowns when left at kennels, and even managed to escape a number of commercial kennels that had "escape-proof" kennels, I decided that I just wouldn't go anywhere if I couldn't bring him with me.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

My first GSD was a complete pain in kennels. I lost count the number of times i was told, we have never had a dog that has done that before, don't bring her back. Whilst in kennels, I learnt that my girl could undo any kind of bolt, climb any wire linked fence and squeeze herself through the smallest gap. And if they thwarted her, she would just trash her kennel. However I don't feel that it is too much to ask that I can go away occasionally. So I persevered and found a kennels that could manage her. Fast forward a few years, I took that girl to Australia and she managed the quarantine kennels just fine.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds like you should find a kennel where they will work with him instead of letting him get bored out of his mind in a kennel. Isn't that the reason you pay these people? Working dogs wither away in a shelter if not adopted. It really changes them. He is in a similar situation and doesn't know you will come back.
Are there any sensible GSD breeders who can take him if you travel? Where are you located? Unless your travels are work-related, I wouldn't go anywhere where he can't go. My grandpa was straight forward when he had his Collie and would never leave her with anyone else; "If people want to see me, they should come to me." That's what we did.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I have only used cageless kennels where the dogs are with other dogs and with humans all the time. They have separate spaces to put difficult dogs in at night so they don’t have to interact when the people are asleep. Can you find someone to come in and stay at your house when you are gone? Someone he can get to know before you leave? My last dog opened gates at kennels. They changed the locks so we could leave him. 

Those are two good ways to leave him. Otherwise, do what is suggested and take him with you.


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

I would see if there are any GSD clubs or IPO clubs in your area. If there are, see who/where those folks board their dogs.

I lucked into finding a localish person (just over an hour away) who trials in ipo and who also boards a limited number of dogs. My pup (10 month old) is a handful, and I know for a fact that typical boarding places are overwhelmed and under equipped to handle her well. Being able to have her stay with someone who I can see the results of how they work their own dog and who is well known and respected by other GSD and working dog people is such a relief. I know she'll get worked, and their kennels are custom made to withstand determined working dogs *grin*

I also looked into a kennel where the county law enforcement agency boards their K9s when necessary. I figure, if they can effectively handle working dogs on that level, I have more faith in their ability to do a good job with my girl than kennels that don't have that specific expertise. So maybe that could be another avenue to try if you haven't already?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No sympathy from over here. 

Let me explain a couple of things about pets. People get pets because stuffed animals are kind of boring after you reach a certain age. We want something with a personality. Something alive. Something we can train and care for, and all that jazz. 

You have to think like God a little bit. God didn't want a bunch of robots down here doing exactly what they were programmed to do. We have personality, character, free-will, and all that. And so, we have crime and drama and some negatives. 

But when we have pets, we are kind of like playing God on a very small scale. We have a critter or critters that have a mind and will of their own, a personality, temperament, likes, dislikes, and emotions. We can pick certain lines, and tell the breeder what we are looking for, but in the end, we don't get to pick what quirks our dogs have. Some barf when they ride in the car, so that now at 80 pounds, you have to pick his little bad arse up and forcibly place him in the car. Others like to go after anything that runs, cats, squirrels, deer. Others bark their fool heads off when they see another dog. 

Some of this is training, some is socialization, some is just who they are. And we do not get to pick that part. 

If we have any moral backbone at all, we do our best to manage the bits of our dogs that are genetic -- who they are, and train the bits of him that are behaviors we can improve. And if it means getting splashed with mud picking up a dog to get him into the vehicle, then we get splashed with mud. If it means not traveling because we have a dog that can't take our going away, that we don't travel. 

It is not a coffee table folks! You can't put it in the living room with a bag of doritos and say, "see you Tuesday." Sorry, but this pisses me off. A dog is a pack animal. It is not programmed internally to be alone. It is not programmed to be shoved in with dogs or people it does not know. This is where you have to "man-up" and do the right thing for the critter that owns you. You have to think like a dog and find a solution for your dog. Either find someone willing to have a relationship with your dog, who can handle your dog, every time you go away. A dog walker, an in-home pet-sitter, a trainer who will board and train your dog while you are on holiday. Or, you have to accept that your dog has needs, and you simply can't travel. 

If I dumped my dog so I could see Yellowstone, the Grand Canyon, Alaska, Hawaii, Europe, and so forth, I would have no fun seeing any of it. Not when I could be at home with my furry friend lying at my feet while I see all those places through my computer. 

Ah well, if you care so little for the dog your raised from a pup that you would consider rehoming it so you can travel, then maybe the dog would be better off with anybody else.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

selzer said:


> If we have any moral backbone at all, we do our best to manage the bits of our dogs that are genetic -- who they are, and train the bits of him that are behaviors we can improve. And if it means getting splashed with mud picking up a dog to get him into the vehicle, then we get splashed with mud. If it means not traveling because we have a dog that can't take our going away, that we don't travel.


Interesting concept. I guess in part we are taking on the nurturing aspect of God, but being only human we don't see the whole picture when we pick up that wonderful little pup. One reason we have an RV is so that we can take our dogs with us when we travel. We haven't gone for a motorcycle ride for a couple of years now because we have two dogs (we were toying with the idea of a dog sidecar until I chose my 2nd dog...do they make side cars big enough?)


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

From the moment we take on a puppy...our normal lifestyles and routines change as far as what we can and can not do on a day to day basis. Making sacrifices IMO is a part of loving a dog...some involve more sacrifices than others... but it's a part of being a pet owner. Over the years my wife and I have had the chance to travel at times with relatives...we didn't. Over the years we've thought about taking cruises...we didn't. I know neither of us would have a good time.. for worrying about how the dogs were doing. Maybe one day.

I understand there are many special and unique places to go.. and things to see...pictures to take and memories to make...but OP-- you used the words "protective personality"..."protective" is built into the "good" GSDs and you can't put a $ value on it imo...in the right situation a pretty picture or memory of some far away place...won't be there to save an individual....these guys (most of them) will die for their person or persons and not think twice...to me that alone is priceless.

IMO based on what you (the OP) wrote about the kennels you've used.. really doesn't say much good for them...since traveling sounds like it's very important to you I'd keep looking for the "right" kennel...maybe as someone else said.. check with folks at local schutzhund or obedience clubs to help find a good kennel...maybe someone at your Vets office may have some ideas on kennels. I'm just basing this on what the op wrote...but your dog doesn't sound that bad to me---sounds like the kennel owners and/or employees really aren't putting much effort into your dog....JMO once again


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I am also not impressed with the "rehome because we can't vacation" mindset. @selzer excellent post.

All I can really say is what someone else said. Carefully rehome him, your priorities are going to preclude you from doing right by a dog that you raised from puppy hood. Sorry, I just can't imagine  Maybe seek out local IPO club and see if you can get leads there. It sounds like you have given up and are to fix this with "things" like nice kennels and gadgets rather than training and getting to the root of the problem. Well, you did say you went to behaviorist..and it was mostly about training people. Dog training IS a lot about training people. What was the behaviorists take on him after months?

You know, I'd much rather a dog that can't stand to be away from his people (and yes, it can be excessive..but) than a dog who is happy go lucky anywhere as long as he is fed.

My pit would die inside if I kenneled him. He has stranger/timid/the world is ending issues. It is extreme, we are working on it with trainers, friends, slow experience. He sat and watched IPO all day a week ago! THAT was an accomplishment. It has taken 6 months to get him to that point. So, since I have had him I ONLY go away if I can take him, or if someone he knows can house sit with him in his own home. I am most likely losing a time share this year because I can't find a dog friendly place. My GSD is suspicious and makes no bones about telling people he is suspicious. NO WAY I am leaving him with people he does not know.

They are both young, we have trainers, we work on it, and I decided to only go on dog friendly vacations until we sort it. 

Only one thing trumps my dogs, and that is my kids. They are quite happy to go to dog friendly places (they are all over, if you research it). So maybe overseas is off the table for a bit for me, but so what? My kids...my dogs...in that order.

May I ask what type of "craziness" keeps him from being indoors? Have you tried crate training? If I had a dog that barked outside, I would take the hit of barking inside, rather than disturbing the neighbors.

Good luck (to your dog)


----------



## Toby&Me (Apr 5, 2018)

kekipi said:


> I would see if there are any GSD clubs or IPO clubs in your area. If there are, see who/where those folks board their dogs.
> 
> I lucked into finding a localish person (just over an hour away) who trials in ipo and who also boards a limited number of dogs. My pup (10 month old) is a handful, and I know for a fact that typical boarding places are overwhelmed and under equipped to handle her well. Being able to have her stay with someone who I can see the results of how they work their own dog and who is well known and respected by other GSD and working dog people is such a relief. I know she'll get worked, and their kennels are custom made to withstand determined working dogs *grin*
> 
> I also looked into a kennel where the county law enforcement agency boards their K9s when necessary. I figure, if they can effectively handle working dogs on that level, I have more faith in their ability to do a good job with my girl than kennels that don't have that specific expertise. So maybe that could be another avenue to try if you haven't already?




These are some good suggestions. I had only thought to check out local kennels which were very disappointing. Thank you.


----------



## Toby&Me (Apr 5, 2018)

selzer said:


> No sympathy from over here.
> 
> Let me explain a couple of things about pets. People get pets because stuffed animals are kind of boring after you reach a certain age. We want something with a personality. Something alive. Something we can train and care for, and all that jazz.
> 
> ...



I understand where you are coming from. That is why I joined this site; to see my situation from another angle. I don't want to rehome my dog. He is part of my family. I need useful suggestions.


----------



## Toby&Me (Apr 5, 2018)

Shanes' Dad said:


> From the moment we take on a puppy...our normal lifestyles and routines change as far as what we can and can not do on a day to day basis. Making sacrifices IMO is a part of loving a dog...some involve more sacrifices than others... but it's a part of being a pet owner. Over the years my wife and I have had the chance to travel at times with relatives...we didn't. Over the years we've thought about taking cruises...we didn't. I know neither of us would have a good time.. for worrying about how the dogs were doing. Maybe one day.
> 
> I understand there are many special and unique places to go.. and things to see...pictures to take and memories to make...but OP-- you used the words "protective personality"..."protective" is built into the "good" GSDs and you can't put a $ value on it imo...in the right situation a pretty picture or memory of some far away place...won't be there to save an individual....these guys (most of them) will die for their person or persons and not think twice...to me that alone is priceless.
> 
> IMO based on what you (the OP) wrote about the kennels you've used.. really doesn't say much good for them...since traveling sounds like it's very important to you I'd keep looking for the "right" kennel...maybe as someone else said.. check with folks at local schutzhund or obedience clubs to help find a good kennel...maybe someone at your Vets office may have some ideas on kennels. I'm just basing this on what the op wrote...but your dog doesn't sound that bad to me---sounds like the kennel owners and/or employees really aren't putting much effort into your dog....JMO once again


Toby has been the most difficult dog I've owned. I have worked even harder to train him. I like that he's protective but that trait also makes it difficult to let others into his life. I have already made many changes in my life for my dog. I have been very surprised about the lack of help from the kennels.

Thank you for your suggestions. I will check into them.


----------



## Toby&Me (Apr 5, 2018)

CometDog said:


> I am also not impressed with the "rehome because we can't vacation" mindset. @selzer excellent post.
> 
> All I can really say is what someone else said. Carefully rehome him, your priorities are going to preclude you from doing right by a dog that you raised from puppy hood. Sorry, I just can't imagine  Maybe seek out local IPO club and see if you can get leads there. It sounds like you have given up and are to fix this with "things" like nice kennels and gadgets rather than training and getting to the root of the problem. Well, you did say you went to behaviorist..and it was mostly about training people. Dog training IS a lot about training people. What was the behaviorists take on him after months? * Basically, anyone who had contact with Toby was supposed to give him treats and make him sit. There was no change in his behavior from this "training." When these people visited later it was like starting over. Others, like UPS and some friends (who didn't want to participate) didn't benefit.*
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion of the IPO club. I will check into it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Many people ask me why I don't travel. We live rural in a forest and I have everything I need; a roof over my head, a fun hubby and my dogs. I know there are all these beautiful places all over the world but I am fine. I chose this life style and am committed to my dogs and rather have them with me on trip or at home. To the OP: this only goes if you mean vacation travel and giving him up. In that case I completely agree with every word Selzer wrote. 
Can you honestly look him in the eyes and tell him that he has to go because you like to go sightseeing? You had him for 4 years and now discard him? Or else let us know that you have to travel for weeks on end for work so we can change our responses.


----------



## Toby&Me (Apr 5, 2018)

I appreciate everyone's suggestions. I am looking for ideas that I haven't thought of.

I do understand that not everyone is going to side with my "rehome so I go on vacation" plan (as some of you have put it.) 

Children can be left with family or friends for that much needed weekend away. 
Handicapped or elderly have places to go temporarily to give caregivers a break.
I don't want to give up my dog, but yes, I want to go away with my husband. And when I do I want to know that my dog is being well cared for. 

Agree or disagree, it doesn't matter. I'm just looking for suggestions.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

We also don't travel unless the dogs can come with us. Right now, we live on a small farm and have too many critters to be able to find someone else to care for them, so we don't travel together. If one of us feels the need to go, the other stays home. We take day trips together, but that's it. As someone else stated, we have all we need right here, and we've traveled in the past and don't feel the need to do so at this time in our lives.

Our dogs are family and are treated as such. Would you leave your children at home when you go on vacation? I was typing when you posted, so I guess the answer there is yes. What if there weren't relatives or friends to care for them? 

If you want to re-home your dog, please post your location here. Someone may know of a good home waiting or a good rescue group to take the dog.

Best of luck to you and to your dog.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Toby&Me said:


> I appreciate everyone's suggestions. I am looking for ideas that I haven't thought of.
> 
> Children can be left with family or friends for that much needed weekend away.


Not always. My 2 youngest boys are very disabled. I have to make special arrangements to go anywhere safely. Sometimes paying an aide 15 per hour to help. Just to like, go to the beach. SO I made my secure home as fun as possible and we do trips when i can afford the help or have a friend that can come along. 

I have joint custody of them, and even when I don't have them I still don't have the type of dogs that can easily be left, unless it is with a known to them friend who can house sit.

Life throws doo doo at you sometimes, sometimes your kids have issues, sometimes dog do. You just adapt. I know it doesn't feel great that everyone is jumping on you, but honestly nobody is going to see the need to travel as a good reason to rehome, and that was an option you have posted. Glad you are willing to work on it. Definitely, check out IPO in your area. They could recommend a good trainer, a good kennel etc.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder what kind of sight seeing is worth re-homing your family dog. When you come home from your vacation without your dog there, will you regret this decision? If you do, will you get another dog? Your user name is Toby&Me. Is Toby the dog or your husband? I hope you find a good kennel or a good home.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

When my big-boy was still under a year old, I joined my husband on a business trip. We left our dog with our IPO trainer. He would be in a kennel during the day, like their dogs, and brought into the house at night, like their dogs. The biggest thing was that our boy had already worked with this man on the training field, trusted and respected him. While we were gone our pup did get time to play in the yard, chase his first toads, and stretch his legs. Even though his stay at our trainer's kennel was very different from home, the fact that he had good experiences on that property and already had a relationship with the trainer made the stay a success.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I haven't read through the entire thread to see if it's been suggested already but why don't you have a good friend stay at the house with the dog while you're gone? We go to theme parks occasionally and my friend stays all day with Gandalf, she even takes him for long walks! She gets to enjoy the pool and perks of our property and Gandalf doesn't have to go through the stress of boarding. It's a win win situation...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Toby&Me said:


> I appreciate everyone's suggestions. I am looking for ideas that I haven't thought of.
> 
> I do understand that not everyone is going to side with my "rehome so I go on vacation" plan (as some of you have put it.)
> 
> ...


I keep checking this thread hoping someone will say 'April Fools'. Clearly that's not happening. 
I have taken one vacation in 10 years. I took Shadow with me and drove halfway across Canada. It really wasn't difficult. 
Ten years ago I left Bud at home with someone I thought he liked, ended up coming home 3 days early because on day 3 of me being gone Bud decided he didn't like the guy after all. I guess maybe it's about priorities. 
However, although we never left him alone again I designed a dog run for Bud that would enable me to safely leave him with someone should the need arise. It basically had a sliding panel to allow him to be confined on one side or the other to facilitate cleaning and a sliding compartment that contained food and water dishes so there was no cause for any contact. I added double gates that prevented any escape and a roof since he could climb. Since your dog barks I would suggest conditioning him to being alone at night in his enclosure. Many dogs that are fine in runs during the day become almost frantic as darkness falls, so you need to work on him not just being alone but being alone at night.
All that said if you would consider rehoming to take a vacation perhaps you should. A dog is a commitment, and no dog should live with being an inconvenience to the people it loves.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m not sure if I missed it, but what about your breeder? In the past when I’ve needed someone to watch my dogs, they’ve gone out to my breeders house.


----------



## Toby&Me (Apr 5, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I Since your dog barks I would suggest conditioning him to being alone at night in his enclosure. Many dogs that are fine in runs during the day become almost frantic as darkness falls, so you need to work on him not just being alone but being alone at night.


I like this idea. How do you condition a dog to being alone at night? Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you post your area and maybe someone can direct you to an appropriate trainer and boarding kennel. It doesn't sound like the dog is the issue.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

If you have a good vet who knows and likes your dog and who boards, that may be an option for consideration.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My folks were married in October of '61 and my oldest brother was born in May of '63. In all that time, my parents spent the night away from the family together one time. They went to Philadelphia when my dad's brother died for the funeral. My older sister and I were old enough to take care of my younger sister and brother and the shop. A couple of times my dad went on a hunting trip and spent the night in his truck. But he likes his own bed. My mom went to vegas once with a friend, gone for two nights. And, she went to Guatamala to pick up my sister's daughters when she adopted them. 

From your post, about the new kennel, you seem to have been away with your dog alone more times than my parents were in 56 years of marriage. Well it is all about priorities. It was obviously not my parents' priority to travel without kids or dogs. Maybe it is yours. But there are wants, and there are needs. What I want, I can have if I can afford it and if it does not cause harm or a serious problem for my family or my dogs. What I need, I need. 

When I go with my sister and her nieces to an indoor waterpark, for a night or two, my dad will go over and take care of the dogs If I am gone two nights. I've done this once a year for about 5 years. But my dogs are not alone. I have more than one and being single and working full-time, they do spend a lot of time in the company of dogs that all live together. My last vacation, was Church camp in NY, 5 years ago. I am in Ohio. I came home every other night and slept at home, so I could feed and water the dogs both days and be with them over night. My dad took care of them on Friday, and I came home on Saturday. 

I cannot take all of mine with me. I would need a dog trailer that would seat 15 and the whole vacation would be making sure everyone wasn't too hot, had enough water, and ample time to pee and poop. Nope, That wouldn't work. It would take half my vacation to get them all to a variety of kennels, and get them all back from the variety of kennels. 

As for having someone come over and care for them. There is a meme of Yamana I think (Barny Miller) holding a very tiny sheet of paper and squinting it. The caption is, "This is the list of people I trust to take care of my dogs." And then there is the meme with the blackboard, covered end to end with equations, and the caption is, "This is what my instructions for taking care of my dogs would be." 

I am glad you want to keep your dog. If you get on a site devoted to dogs and a particular breed of dog, then people aren't going to be happy with suggestions of re-homing for first-world problems. For wants. When you think about it, there really aren't that many needs that we cannot satisfy while keeping our dogs. 

There is a romantic idea called a "stay-cation." Send the kids to camp or to the grandparents, clean the house like you were going on vacation, take time off work like you are going on vacation, and STAY HOME. Relax. Stay in your jammies (if you want). Put the watch in the drawer and take the battery out of the cell phone. Your dog won't mind if you have a really romantic stay-cation. And if it is a _needed_ break, you can get more from a stay cation than, traveling. 

But yeah, getting a trainer who will work with you and your dog long-term, and will board your dog when you are globe-trotting is probably your best bet.


----------



## Iamtomisbehave (Mar 18, 2018)

I don't really have any helpful suggestions to ad to this that have not already been said. I guess I just sort of want to sympathize, in a way? I admittedly don't enjoy traveling very much and did end up buying a 38 foot RV so my dogs can come with me when I have to. However I can see the OP's perspective. I don't feel that they actually intend to rehome their dog more so as needing a place to vent. It must be frustrating seeing thousands of other people able to go on vacation without a problem and not be able to take one themselves without a ton of stress. We all say things we do not entirely mean or don't fully articulate properly when we are upset or under too much pressure. 

There has been tons of good advice on this thread and I am confident you will find a solution that works for you! 

I gave up on the idea of having a vacation without my dogs a long time ago. At least until my oldest kiddo is old enough to be left alone to look after them. 

I have had Fila Brasileiro in my life for the past 15yrs and no amount of training is going to allow me to leave them. Even with people that they know and tolerate when we are around - they would not tolerate being here without someone in the immediate family being home. I knew that going into it and fully accept it as I will never be without one.

I will admit that there are times where it is slightly frustrating though - even after having spent years knowing that it is part of our reality. 

So hang in there! this is a fantastic place to problem solve. 

Beth


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I have a somewhat different take on this. I _do _enjoy travel; though business travel is usually a pain. Either way, I don't travel nearly as much now as I used to do, but I've always lived with animals. I often, but not always, took dog(s) with me on vacation trips. (None of my cats have ever been good travelers, so they stayed at home with a sitter). That meant a lot of planning, but it was worth to me and fun. If I couldn't take the dog(s) or it was unwise to do so (i.e., I was flying both ways rather than driving), I paid a responsible person to house sit (i.e.,_ live_ in the house while I was away) and care for the animals. Best for that job was a tech in my vet's office who made money on the side doing this for clients of the practice. The animals knew/liked her and she them, so it always worked out well. I'd suggest you raise the possibility with your vet and see if any of the techs are open to that kind of arrangement. 

OTOH, I'm not automatically distressed when someone broaches the topic of rehoming. Depending on how often you travel, how long you're away, and how the dog responds both to your absence and to the presence of a 'stranger,' some changes to your lifestyle may be required. It sounds like trying to achieve both goals (i.e., having a dog and travelling) isn't working well. If rehoming is the decision that you reach, my suggestion would be that you try reaching out to responsible GSD rescue organizations to work with you in finding a suitable placement. The last thing that you'd want is for the dog to end up in a questionable home or with inexperienced owners. 

Good luck.

Aly


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It’s just like finding babysitters for children, no one will love your dogs as much as you do. I have a competent friend who will come over and take care of my dogs, but she recently told me she doesn’t like them. I didn’t know. Now I’m looking for someone else. I have a good trainer who boards, so if I had an emergency and couldn’t find anyone right here, I’d leave them with him.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

So if the dog breaks out of kennels and won't accept others as dog sitter, what makes you think the dog is a candidate to rehome. Aren't you just dumping your problems on someone else? How do you think that's going to turn out? 
Crystal ball says the dog will end up being rehomed a few times, end up in a shelter, adopted, returned, dog will get more messed up and eventually will have a tag on it that says not adoptable and will end up on euth list.
Just saying. Your dog, your choice.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Get him NEUTERED!


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm with you. I never board my animals. I live in paradise at home. My two horses, four dogs, two cats and three chickens depend on me. It's the life I've chosen. Could never understand getting pets then leaving them somewhere. They are my children.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

To the OP, you have had some good suggestions on different things to try. Having had a GSD who was difficult to place when I went away, I might have made your original post out of sheer frustration but I didn't rehome her. 

I have friends that would never kennel their dogs and some who seem to do it every other weekend. My current girl is probably kennelled twice a year which I don't think is too much to ask. I would never leave her to travel the world for the months on end, but if all bases are covered, I feel I am allowed to live my own life occasionally..


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

crittersitter said:


> Get him NEUTERED!


Why?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

crittersitter said:


> Get him NEUTERED!


What will this do?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

crittersitter said:


> Get him NEUTERED!


No disrespect but....can you cite why you would give this advice?


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

I understand your dilemma. We have found excellent pet sitters via Rover.com. You can narrow the options by town and then look through the bios of the available pet sitters. These are people who have been vetted and who enjoy keeping others' pets in their own homes. You get specific info about the petsitters and can make an informed decision. Once you narrow down the potential options, contact them via the website and set up a "meet and greet". You might be pleasantly surprised. We have challenging dogs and are extremely picky. We never leave our dogs unattended for more than about an hour and we both have jobs that require travel. We have found wonderful petsitters using this website. Good luck!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

CometDog said:


> No disrespect but....can you cite why you would give this advice?


I finally figured it out. So the dog can board at a place that requires speutering. I would not recommend that, but if it is the only option, maybe.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I finally figured it out. So the dog can board at a place that requires speutering. I would not recommend that, but if it is the only option, maybe.


If that is the only option, I would question the quality and credentials of the caretakers at that boarding facility.

OP, neutering will not fix this. 

May I ask why you do not condition him to remaining quietly at night in his outside kennel now? I would also condition him to a bark collar.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

What exactly is this anti bark device? Is it a thing that sprays citronela oil? Anti bark collars that actually work on GSDs usually have an electrical stimulation that goes off when the collar senses the dog barking. You don't want him disturbing the neighbors out in his nice new outdoor kennel. I'd find him a* good* dog boarding place and go somewhere for a couple of days, see how he does.

I go on 3 or 4 month workcations every year and I have a ton of animals. Many tons, actually. 2 horses, 70 cows, 9 chickens, 2 birds, a giant lizard, a fish pond and a German Shepherd. Usually my husband takes care of the animals except for Inga, who goes in the truck cross country on a 2000 mile each way trip. Sometimes, he goes with me and the neighbor rancher takes care of the livestock and 'zoo'. If I had to, I'd board my dog. Years ago I worked at a boarding kennel. If a dog did not like it's neighbors we moved them. No dogs were abused. A veterinarian even lived on the property. Lots of people board and go on trips without their dogs and they do fine. They get used to it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The reason daycares give for requiring speutering is that intact dogs will be picked on by altered dogs. That may be true. I pulled my male from one recommended daycare because other dogs were chasing him around and pestering him. I picked him up and he was hiding from them under a bench. The owner blamed him. He is not a timid dog, so I concluded that they were annoying him. They put him with four other puppies and several adults, all altered. The puppies were all in the 5-6 month range, all large dogs and similar personalities, mostly Goldens.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

This stops Deja from barking outside in her kennel. Highly successful. OP this might be all you need. Be careful while making loud sounds as it will emit the annoying sound with everything that's loud. So if you have noisy neighbors, it might not be the solution.
https://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-Outd...23225994&sr=8-6&keywords=anti+bark+bird+house
Our local shelter uses them successfully as they are located in n urban area.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A dog should NOT be left in a kennel by himself for days on end. Sorry. You can get an anti-bark device, but a dog should NOT be left in a kennel with a collar on. And, a dog that cannot bark but is still lonely and bored, might dig out of the kennel, climb out of the kennel, or start to chew on himself. 

Boarding kennels that require a dog to be neutered are ones that generally allow dogs to interact. If I were to leave a dog in a boarding kennel, I would NOT want the dog to be put into any groups of dogs to "play. " I would want the kennel to be clean and safe. I would want my dog to come back to me healthy and uninjured. Board and train would be ok. Then the dog should be let out of the kennel at least once a day for a training session. But having the dog have an indoor/outdoor kennel run where he can let himself in and out, fresh water, and food daily, and someone to come in and clean poop/hose off the urine. That would be all I want. They do not have to be best buds with my dog.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

We struggle with this with Arrow. We board at our vet, who has a climate controlled indoor kennel with attached outdoor runs. They have staff that interact with the dogs every day. The problem, however, is that Arrow turns from a sweet 55 lb cuddle bug into the incredible hulk when we drop her off. The first time they kept our dogs, they told us how "mean" Arrow was. She growled a lot and did not like it when ANYONE came near or into her run. We, of course apologized profusely and even asked if she could come back. They said "Of course she can, she's not too much." I didn't understand that because if I had a GSD growling at me when I was trying to drop off food, I probably wouldn't let them come back. But the next several times we've boarded, they practice the "treat every time I walk by" method, as well as when they have to interact (get in the run with her), they bring General along. They figured out that if Arrow sees them with General and he is OK, she is OK with them. Problem solved! I would try to find a boarding place that will work to make your dog comfortable.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Toby&Me said:


> I like this idea. How do you condition a dog to being alone at night? Thanks.


Given his history my Bud had a serious aversion to being left alone outside. I started by putting him in his dog run just before dusk with a nice meaty bone. I would leave him out there for an hour or two and then bring him in and put him straight in his crate. When he started asking to go to his run I extended the time. It didn't take long to convince him that dark was a good thing. 
He remained intact for his entire 14 years and oddly was the most social of all my dogs with other dogs. Since we had already determined that he would not tolerate another person handling him I felt it necessary to make plans in the event that I ever HAD to leave him which involved a no touch dog run. Since he came from a mother who was an escape artist and since he had proven his ability to clear fences it needed to be escape proof. This meant it was NOT portable but permanent.
I used an electronic anti bark device that worked on sound and did NOT require the dogs wearing a collar. Because I often had multiple dogs in my home and needed to be mindful of neighbors. It worked well but training is always a good thing and should be happening as well.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

There is no reason for a 4 1/2 year old dog to not be neutered unless he is being used for breeding. An unaltered dog is going to be looking for love, likely more aggressive due to hormones and suffer some health risks. A very knowledgeable handler could handle most of that but the OP does not seem to fit that criteria.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

crittersitter said:


> There is no reason for a 4 1/2 year old dog to not be neutered unless he is being used for breeding. An unaltered dog is going to be looking for love, likely more aggressive due to hormones and suffer some health risks. A very knowledgeable handler could handle most of that but the OP does not seem to fit that criteria.


With all due respect, horse puckey.

There is no solid reason to be performing elective surgeries on anything. I have been around tons of intact males who were total lovebugs and bunches of altered ones who were absolute snots. 
Health risks are minimal and not sufficient to factor, and if an owner cannot contain their dog they should not have a dog. 
My son handled Bud, as did my step daughter, neither particularly liked dogs and he was a jackass on a good day. So no one will convince me an intact dog needs an experienced handler.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> With all due respect, horse puckey.
> 
> There is no solid reason to be performing elective surgeries on anything. I have been around tons of intact males who were total lovebugs and bunches of altered ones who were absolute snots.
> Health risks are minimal and not sufficient to factor, and if an owner cannot contain their dog they should not have a dog.
> My son handled Bud, as did my step daughter, neither particularly liked dogs and he was a jackass on a good day. So no one will convince me an intact dog needs an experienced handler.


^This 200%...dogs, all dogs need boundaries. Where people usually run into problems it's because either (a) the dog was never given solid boundaries, or (b) those boundaries were inconsistently enforced. Here's the thing, dogs need someone who definitely likes/loves them. If all you're doing is providing for the dog but don't really feel a bond with him/her, find them another home...it's not fair to you or the dog! GSDs are particularly sensitive to this. If you don't feel a strong bond with them, as you obviously don't given the post you've made here, find Toby a home where he'll be loved and appreciated correctly. 

PS: I've only had one male dog, who was intact until he died a little over 12 years old. And I've had now 2 females, one I kept until just over 12 years and the other is only just 15+ months...all intact and functioning fine! There is ample statistical evidence that speutered dogs are actually more aggressive! Please think carefully, it's not reversible!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Both of my females Are spayed

One medically and one by choice

The one by choice did not go as planned and she now has inconticence for the rest of her life. I certainly regret it.

I am now ANTI spay/neuter unless medically needed


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

crittersitter said:


> There is no reason for a 4 1/2 year old dog to not be neutered unless he is being used for breeding. An unaltered dog is going to be looking for love, likely more aggressive due to hormones and suffer some health risks. A very knowledgeable handler could handle most of that but the OP does not seem to fit that criteria.


There is no reason for a 4.5 year old dog to be neutered, whether he is to be used for breeding or not. An intact dog can be as well trained and behaved as any altered dog. Altered dogs, in my experience tend to be more aggressive, probably due to the many dogs whose owners drink the kool-aid when their dog is being a stupid teenager, and get them "fixed." It doesn't take a rocket scientist to manage an intact dog. 

I do not like the idea that WE the Elite dog owners, can keep our dogs' nuts, but everyone else whould have their dogs neutered. Look what is right for me, is in fact also right (in my opinion) for folks that want to work with their dogs, folks that want to do sport/showing wiith their dogs, and for pet owners. If I think it is healthier for my dog to retain his hormones which are for more than just reproduction, than it is also healthier for other people's dogs as well. 

Neutering your dog does NOT make you a responsible dog owner. Being responsible for your pet/dog makes you a responsible pet/dog owner.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

selzer said:


> There is no reason for a 4.5 year old dog to be neutered, whether he is to be used for breeding or not. An intact dog can be as well trained and behaved as any altered dog. Altered dogs, in my experience tend to be more aggressive, probably due to the many dogs whose owners drink the kool-aid when their dog is being a stupid teenager, and get them "fixed." It doesn't take a rocket scientist to manage an intact dog.
> 
> I do not like the idea that WE the Elite dog owners, can keep our dogs' nuts, but everyone else whould have their dogs neutered. Look what is right for me, is in fact also right (in my opinion) for folks that want to work with their dogs, folks that want to do sport/showing wiith their dogs, and for pet owners. If I think it is healthier for my dog to retain his hormones which are for more than just reproduction, than it is also healthier for other people's dogs as well.
> 
> Neutering your dog does NOT make you a responsible dog owner. Being responsible for your pet/dog makes you a responsible pet/dog owner.


Selzer, I’m in Amen corner with you on above....good post!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Before I got educamated, I used to think that intact males would become dominant, aggressive, and wanted nothing else but to throw over human owners and take over the world. 

Then I got involved in IPO/Protection training. Bunch of hard-core working-line intact males: nicest, best behaved, most obedient, easy-going dogs I've ever seen! Sure was an eye-opener. Temperament is temperament, and training is training, and your relationship with your dog has more of an effect than the retaining or cutting-off of testicles. 

Yeah, not going to neuter again unless there are some medical issues that require it.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Going back to the "you're going to rehome your dog so you can travel??" topic, sometimes life requires travel.

Weddings, funerals, big life events like that. No, you don't HAVE to go, but sometimes you don't want to miss something, or the fallout of missing something is simply not worth it. I've noticed that people who aren't dog people tend to not be very understanding if you miss their event because of your dog.

I basically told my brother I would not be at his wedding if my dog couldn't come. To the wedding. (It was at a campground.) She was 4 months old, too young for me to feel comfortable boarding her at the time, and I had no one I'd trust to care for her. My breeder was too far out of the way to be an option. It was okay that time, because it was a stage of life thing. She came along and hung out in our tent during the ceremony, and I had her out during the reception. If I tried something similar now that she's 4 years old, it would go over like flatulence in a house of worship combined with a flotation device made of lead.

Some of this is family dynamics and boundaries you set with people, but the practical reality is that sometimes you might want to be able to leave your dog with someone because it makes your life easier in some way, and it isn't purely a pleasure trip. Before we castigate the OP on that point, it makes sense to consider what being part of any kind of kinship group can mean.


----------

